# What Age for Food Changes



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

At what age would you change from 3x to 2x a day and also when would you change from puppy food to adult food? Vino is just getting so big! He is 8 months allready!


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

change food now your dog is more than likley full grown.i took mine off puppy chow.by that age.mine were off it .when you feed your dog really depends on your lifestyle ,dogs can be fed as little as once a day.Its really up to you but if i feed my two boys more then twice a day i would be picking up poop all the time.Just feed your dog well.meats and vegetables my two boys could eat plate fulls.In conclusion its all up to your dog.Talk to your vet feed a high quality food.your dog should be fed enough,often enough to aid in his growth until he is grown to size. then its up to you.remember food is gas but never run on a full tank....


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

If Vino is not on a life stage food, then I would continue feeding a food designed for pups until the age of 1. While Vino may not grow much more in height, he is still growing and needs a food that meets those requirements. It's fine to switch feedings to 2x per day. Pumpkin has been eating 2x per day (11m) since 9wks, because she never would eat 3x per day. IMO, the # of times you feed is not as important as feeding an appropriate amount of a quality food to meet nutritional requirements per life stage. You can switch to a life stage food Vino could stay on forever; otherwise, I would stick to the puppy food until the age of 1.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks guys! Vino is currently being fed Organix Puppy made by castor and pullox and will eventually switch the ORganix Grain free which is what Foxie ( other V) is on. It is not a life stage food so im thinking to switch him at 1 year and switch him now to 2x a day.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

have to agree with kellygh, I was always told 2meals from 6 months and change from puppy food at 12months, good luck


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I would keep 3 smaller meals. Less meals/day may increase chances of bloat. 

Please read Amber's story. 
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,371.msg14753.html#msg14753


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Bloat is a terrible thing and can still happen if you feed smaller more frequent meals, my friend lost her weim to bloat he was 3yrs old and was fed 3 times a day, she always waited an hr before/after exercise as well before he was fed, needless to say she was devastated that despite all these precautions he still died :'(


----------

